# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Συχνότητα Cheat Meals

## pikolo

παιδια πως εντασεται τα cheat meals στο προγραμμα σας?δηλαδη ποτε τα τρωτε και τα αντικαθισταται με ενα απο τα 6 γευματα?εγω προσωπικα τρωω πιτσα με μπυρα καθε κθριακη αλλα τρωω κανονικα τα γευματα μου απλα προσθετω και την πιτσα(2-3)κομματακιακαι 1 ποτηρι μπυρα.εσεις?

----------


## Gasturb

Cheat είναι όπου θέλεις μπαίνουν αρκεί να μην ειναι ημέρες προπόνησης.

Gt

----------


## pikolo

> Cheat είναι όπου θέλεις μπαίνουν αρκεί να μην ειναι ημέρες προπόνησης.
> 
> Gt



Και μεχρι ποσα μπορω να κανω την εβδομαδα?

----------


## Duke-Nukem

Ένα, το πολύ δύο

----------


## Gasturb

1/week 

Gt

----------


## Nick3

n/week

Nickola

----------


## Gasturb

n/week  σε αυστήρη δίαιτα ναι, σε περίοδο όγκου όμως 1 its fine

Gt

----------


## Nick3

Phd δε με πιάνεις !!!   :01. Razz:

----------


## Gasturb

:02. Rabbit:

----------


## pikolo

παιδια μιλαμε για γευματα ε οχι για ολωκληρες μερεσ..?

----------


## giorgos_xania

> παιδια πως εντασεται τα cheat meals στο προγραμμα σας?δηλαδη ποτε τα τρωτε και τα αντικαθισταται με ενα απο τα 6 γευματα?εγω προσωπικα τρωω πιτσα με μπυρα καθε κθριακη αλλα τρωω κανονικα τα γευματα μου απλα προσθετω και την πιτσα(2-3)κομματακιακαι 1 ποτηρι μπυρα.εσεις?





> παιδια μιλαμε για γευματα ε οχι για ολωκληρες μερεσ..?



Εσυ μιλησες   :02. Smile:

----------


## Crimson

Άντε να σας πω κάτι, να σας φρικάρω όλους!    :02. Bounce:  

Κάθε Σάββατο που έχω στίβο (sprints), έχω cheat day! (oleee!)

Βέβαια, περνάω γύρω στις 3 ώρες στο ταρτάν, οπότε μου επιτρέπεται μετά να σακατέψω ό,τι μιλάει, περπατάει & σέρνεται!   :01. Razz:  

Γενικά, δεν κάνω cheat meals... Κάτι πίτσες, πιτόγυρα & γλυκά, τα έχω βγάλει εντελώς από τη διατροφή μου... Τα cheats σ' εμένα είναι οι ποσότητες!  :02. Wink:  

(κοινώς, καλύτερα να με ντύνετε, παρά να με ταίζετε!  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:  )

----------


## pikolo

μη μου λες τετοια crimsoν γιατι εγω τον συνδιασμο πιτσα + μπυρα τον εχω πρωτο....βεβαια μπορω να φτιαξω και μονοσ μου πιτσα με χαμηλα λιπαρα για να ειναι οκ...ε?

----------


## Gasturb

> βεβαια μπορω να φτιαξω και μονοσ μου πιτσα με χαμηλα λιπαρα για να ειναι οκ...ε?


Μην ζητάς επιβεβαίωση στο καθε τι που λες picolo. Επέλεξε κ κρίνε μόνο σου αν είναι σωστό αυτό που κάνεις μιας κ δεν ξέρουμε εμείς τι βάζεις μέσα εσύ στην πίτσα κ την χαρακτηρίζεις ως _'πιτσα με χαμηλα λιπαρα'._ 

Gt

----------


## pikolo

τυρι fina,γαλοπουλα η χοιρινη ομωπλατη και ντοματοπολτο...και το ζυμαρι ολικης αλεσεως..

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Καλό ύπνο,καφεδάκι σκέτο. (&χωρίς αυτά) Θα επανέλθεις εκεί που δε το περιμένεις. Εγώ ξαφνικά (από μέρα σε μέρα) θολώνω και ξαφνικά ξανακόβω.

----------


## PanosDanis

> Καλό ύπνο,καφεδάκι σκέτο. (&χωρίς αυτά) Θα επανέλθεις εκεί που δε το περιμένεις. Εγώ ξαφνικά (από μέρα σε μέρα) θολώνω και ξαφνικά ξανακόβω.


Με τον υπνο η αληθεια ειναι εχω ενα προβληματακι κοιμαμαι περιπου στις 5 ωρες :/ Επισης οταν με πιανουν κατι τετοια αυνειδητα δεν πινω πανω απο 1,5 λιτρο νερο απο σημερα ομως ξανα πινω 4 λιτρα καθημερινα. Η ελλειψη νερου ειναι παραγοντας για φουσκωμενη κοιλια;

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Ναι είναι,διότι γίνεσαι και δυσκοίλιος εκτός της κατακράτησης.

----------


## Hamlet

ποια ειναι η καλυτερη ωρα της ημερας για να φαω ενα παγωτο ; ποτε θα το καψω πιο ευκολα ; πριν ή μετα το γυμναστηριο ; ή ποτέ ;  :01. Razz:

----------


## ArgoSixna

παγωτο οικογενειακο ή παγωτο περιπτερου/μεριδα ~300 θερμιδες?

Γιατι το ενα απαγορευεται να το φας ενω το αλλο μπορεις και καθε μερα μετα απο μια προπονησαρα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mikekan

> ποια ειναι η καλυτερη ωρα της ημερας για να φαω ενα παγωτο ; ποτε θα το καψω πιο ευκολα ; πριν ή μετα το γυμναστηριο ; ή ποτέ ;


Τη μέρα που θα στο επιτρέπουν τα macros σου.

----------


## djroof

Hamlet κάνε ένα smoothie...

1 μπάλα παγωτό καιμάκι + 200ml γάλα + 1 μπανάνα + 1 κουτάλι της σούπας μέλι, εάν θές πέτα και ένα scoop πρωτείνης και όλα αυτά στο μπλέντερ... δοκίμασε το!

----------


## Hamlet

σε παγωτο μεριδα αναφερομουν ...οποτε η καλυτερη ωρα ειναι μετα την προπονηση και την αεροβια οπου καίω πιο ευκολα θερμιδες ε ; θα το δοκιμασω το smoothies , thanks ... αν και αυτες τις μερες κολαζομαι με κατι παγωτα σνικερς που εχω στην καταψυξη κι επειδη με πιανει το βραδυ λυσσα να φαω γι αυτο ρωτησα....καλυτερα να τα φαω μετα την προπονηση λοιπον

----------


## ArgoSixna

φάε λιγότερο ρυζι ρε φιλε και βαλε το παγωτο το βραδυ , δεν θα δεις καποια διαφορα κομπλε θα εισαι

----------

